# Home insurance question



## guessaname (7 May 2009)

Hi,


Recently I got my home insurance renewal notice with a booklet containing some changes to the exisiting policy. The booklet states the following

Water or oil leaking from any washing machine or any other fixed domestic appliance. 
This does not include loss or damage: 
•     to walls, ceilings and tiles caused by the ingress of water from shower units and/or baths; or 
•     to the system or appliance from which the water or oil has escaped. 

And also I was talking to another insurance provider, they say that Water leak/escape from bath/shower due to faulty seals, grouting or faulty joints will NOT be covered.

I'm wondering what kind of water leaks are covered by the insurance. I understand they cover leaks caused due to burst pipes in cold weather but as far I know most common water leaks are from bath/showers due to faulty seals or grouting, Why this is not covered?
Is there any insurance provided who cover all kinds of water/oil leaks? If I pay more premium do they cover it?

Thanks
G


----------



## Ed054 (7 May 2009)

guessaname said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Recently I got my home insurance renewal notice with a booklet containing some changes to the exisiting policy. The booklet states the following
> ...


 
No Household policy will cover wear and tear and generally water leaks caused by seals or grouting will be wear and tear.

Leaks that would be covered would be burst pipes and overflow.
In the bathroom if your shower unit has a burst pipe or a leak due to a sudden failure of a joint the consequences of these would be covered.


----------



## guessaname (7 May 2009)

Thanks a mil. for your reply. I have another quick ques..
How does a sudden failure of joint is different from failure of a seal? If damage caused by failure of joint is covered why not failure of seal?

cheers
g


----------



## Ed054 (7 May 2009)

You are looking at the difference between gradual or sudden.
If it can be shown that the damage was due to an immediate breakdown of the part as distinct from a gradual breakdown you would be covered.


----------

